# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  SETA Grant Fraud

## Brittayla93

I really need some advice on how to go about a business who I suspect are committing fraudulent acts with regards to SETA grant money. 
If anyone is willing to lend an ear, please send me a PM, and I'll explain the scenario.

Thanks in advance!

----------

